# railyard ghosts 2013 southern tour



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 24, 2012)

My band Railyard Ghosts (dirtyriver.blog.com/ryg) is going to be touring the south east jan-march, anyone can help us out along the way that would be awesome. there is really no set schedule or whatever yet. but if anyone has any contacts, or books shows, etc, yall should hit me up. ill buy you a beer or something.


----------

